

Terminal pixel art - potomak
https://gist.github.com/1308580

======
potomak
I made it for <http://drawbang.com> upcoming API, just put before this script
a simple GET request to any Draw! image and show it in your terminal.

~~~
chaosfox
why are you using tput ? why not print the ANSI codes directly with a library
like this: <http://flori.github.com/term-ansicolor/>

~~~
potomak
Because I don't want to introduce dependencies, but I think I should try it!
Thanks for the feedback

~~~
chaosfox
Even so, take a look at how the library is implemented. It is better than
calling tput which is kinda dirty.

------
derleth
Is there no way to call the terminfo API from Ruby? No way to call ncurses?

